# Knowing the Numbers Follow Up by Rescues/Pullers



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

In the one thread I wondered if it might not help people looking to help to know rescues' stats for the year thus far. Something that a rescue-any, all, who are active on the board could respond to because we should all be concerned about the follow up more than just the act of marking a dog saved. 


Would this information be readily reported by rescues?


Pulls 1-09 to present broken down from the board and other sources for a total #

Foster homes used during that period

Dogs currently in boarding

Any special needs cases above $1000/dog

Dogs pulled who passed away or were pts

Dogs adopted/dogs pulled in that time period who were adopted 

Average time in foster homes


Anything else? Too much? 

I like information and find it so useful! There are plenty of groups who have pulled in the last almost six months. Hope people have some ideas and are willing to contribute their numbers.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We already have to report all of our numbers to the State Veterinarian. Their report covers number of animals taken in, adopted out, euthanized, passed away while in rescue, transferred to another agency, etc.

We have to have a file set up on each dog with documents that include intake/shelter forms, (or owner surrender forms) vet records along with spay/neuter/rabies paperwork, copy of the adoption contract and any other pertinent documentation. 

Here is a copy to the link. 

http://www.virginia.gov/vdacs_ar/cgi-bin...=6767&year=2008


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

If we started from 01-09 intake, would you want to include current inventory as of 01-09 as well?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Pulls 1-09 to present broken down from the board and other sources for a total #

Jean, were you thinking something like this? 

Oregon German Shepherd Rescue

•	Foster homes used during that period : 8

•	Dogs currently in boarding (fostering): 9

•	Any special needs cases above $1000/dog: 3 

•	Dogs pulled who passed away or were pts: 2 / Both were health reasons, and vet recommended.

•	Dogs adopted/dogs pulled in that time period who were adopted Nine carried over from 2008 / 32 pulls since 01-09 / 1 from this board (Rune) Still have her in my foster home / 24 adopted / 9 in current inventory with 3 foster homes. (includes a litter of 3 shep mix pups)

•	Average time in foster homes: 
1) Ages 6 months and younger 30 day or less.
2) 6 months or older (easy dog / owner surrender) We have a three week or longer evaluation period on almost all of our dogs, so three weeks.
3) Shelter dogs are a thirty day evaluation minimum. Adult dogs can average 3 months depending on prey and small animal drive. Too many people have cats and want to adopt an adult. (Unless we know of a cat history we do not place our adult GSD’s in a cat home)/ Senior dogs can average 5-8 months. One dog we have has been with us for almost two years. She will most likely be a permanent foster.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

YES! Thanks Paula/OGSDR and VGSR. 

Anyone else?


----------

